# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Depacinne chrono 500 voor migraine of iets anders

## mamalien

Hallo,
ik heb sinds 2000 fibro en migraine na een zwaar ongeval en neem sinds die tijd al depacinne chrono 500 in 2x per dag.
sinds een twee tal maand heb ik terug meermaals last van migraine opstoten.
nu gaan ze bloed afnemen om te kijken of de dosis eventueel moet verhoogd worden of niet. nu zat ik zo te denken als de dosis niet verhoogd moet worden of er nog alternatieven zijn. dus vandaar mijn oproep.
zijn er mensen die er meer dan twee per dag in nemen?
zijn er nog mensen die ervaring hebben omtrent deze medicatie? 
of zijn er mensen die iets anders gebruiken voor migraine?
alle sugessties zijn welkom natuurlijk. :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik heb van de neuroloog atacand gekregen als preventief middel, 1 x 8 mg,
en als ik wel migraine krijg neem ik een maxalt smelttablet, erg handig omdat je zovaak misselijk bent door migraine

----------


## mamalien

hé sietske 763 bedankt voor de typ. van misselijkheid heb ik inderdaad ook veel last. 
kga dan zeker eens voorleggen aan den dokter dinsdag  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Depakine chrono neem ik al van mijn 8 jaar, vroeger de druppels nu de medicijnen. Neem dit namelijk voor mijn epilepsie die momenteel wel vrij goed onder controle is. Moet wel zeggen uit mijn ervaring dat dat wel een goed medicament vind, maar voor zware migraine heb ik wel mijn bedenkingen bij. Ik weet dat het voor migraine ook word gegeven, maar misschien werkt depakine niet goed bij jou.

Ik ben ook een migraine patiënt en neem daar preventief bètablokkers voor (inderal retard) en moet zeggen dat die nu goed onder controle is. Heb nu nog enkel zware migraine bij stress of als ik ongesteld moet worden. En daar neem ik dan almogran voor en bij mij werkt dat prima. 

Natuurlijk reageert iedereen anders op een medicament. Het is even een zoektocht, maar eens je het gevonden hebt ben je meestal wel voor de rest van je leven er mee zoet.

Veel succes do

----------


## Mizzepi

*Mamalien,*
Hallo ik zelf heb ook depakine gehad en dan kreeg ik depakine enteric coated (maagsap restentie tabletten)
Ik slik nu Tegretol en Topamax voor de epilepsie wat ik in combinatie met migraine heb en de migraine is zo goed als verdwenen door de topamax en beide middelen is het hoofdmiddel voor de epilepsie bij mij.

Ik zie nu dat je van misselijkheid veel last hebt, dan moet je gewoon vragen om de 
Tablet, maagsapresistent 'Enteric' 150 mg, 300 mg, 500 mg. Bevat per Enteric-tablet 300 mg: natrium 42 mg; per Enteric-tablet 500 mg: natrium 70 mg. 
Bij de enteric tablet van de depakine heb je minder last misselijkheid. En met tableten Chrono heb je sneller last van misselijkheid.
En je zou het ook eerst kunnen proberen met een middel 15 minuten vooraf als je misselijk bent dat is primperan, en na 15 minuten dan een paracetamol dan neemt de paracetamol beter op in je maag.
Er zijn bij erge migraine te doen couperen: Dit zijn: Almotriptan, eletriptan, frovatriptan, naratriptan, sumatriptan, en zolmatriptan.
En verder heb je de middelen die een migraine aanval kunnen doen voorkomen dus dagelijks innemen dit zijn: Clonidine, 
Flunarizine, methysergide, metoprolol, pizotifeen, topiramaat, en depakine.

----------


## lavendeltje

Hallo Mamalien,
Na 10 jaar heel veel last van migraine te hebben gehad, slik ik nu sinds een half jaar medicijnen die de aanval voorkomen. 
Eerst kreeg ik van de neuroloog amitriptyline 25 mg 's avonds (ik mocht het verhogen naar 45 mg. maar kreeg toen last van slapeloosheid, nu met die 25 mg. slaap ik juist veel beter dan voorheen). De aanvallen werden minder maar het was nog niet over. Sinds maart krijg ik daarom ook natriumvalproaat ( = Depakine) 500mg 's morgens. Nu heb ik helemaal geen last meer van migraine en zelfs niet meer van zware hoofdpijn, heerlijk! Ik ben wel 8 kilo aangekomen en hoop dat het hierbij blijft. Maar dat is toch beter dan een leven met migraine.
Misschien heb je hier wat aan.
Veel succes, Lavendeltje.

----------


## anjavd1

Het enige wat bij mij helpt voor migraine is brufen retard 800mg 2x1/dag (soms neem ik er wel 3). Het werkt het best als je een brufen neemt, iets eet en daarna in je bed in het donker slaapt.

----------

